# Sumner Gardens - A heartwarming and life-affirming coming-of age tale



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

Looking for a soothing balm for these cynical times?

A heartwarming and life-affirming summer read?

Look no further than my newly released novel Sumner Gardens, a delightful coming-of-age tale about a magical year in the life of a twelve-year-old boy.



It's October of 1970 and twelve-year-old altar boy Conner O'Neil has a few problems. He's dodging some oddly personal questions from his local parish priest while also suppressing the guilt he feels from that night he and his buddies shot out the window of a local haunted house. Worst of all, he learns he has to kiss the creepiest girl in class after getting the lead in the school play.

But only after his father has another heart attack do his real troubles begin . . .

A delightful tale of friendship and family told in a unique and unforgettable voice.

Available now in Kindle format for $1.29 and coming soon in paperback.

Sumner Gardens is my first novel.

I sincerely hope you enjoy it and thank you for your time.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome, Brendan. Thanks for the link.

L


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you, Leslie. Appreciate it.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Just picked up my copy!

Thanks!


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> Just picked up my copy!
> 
> Thanks!


I'm truly grateful, Red. Just this morning read your review of "Waiting for Spring."

Needless to say, I'll be curious what you think . . .

Thanks again.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Looks good. I just bought it.


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

LCEvans said:


> Looks good. I just bought it.


Thanks so much, LC. Very much look forward to hearing what you think.

It was years in the making . . . literally. Hope it shows.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Read and Reviewed.

Thanks so much for the opportunity to read your novel. I really enjoyed it.   

I added a link to it on my "Just Reviewed" Thread over on the Amazon Forums. You might want to pop over there and say "hi" on that thread.


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

Can't tell you how grateful I am that you took the time to read my book Red, as well as for both the kind words and the criticism. Had my fingers crossed these past couple of days!

I will indeed stop by your thread at Amazon.

Thanks again, most sincerely.

BPM


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Bought it Saturday.  

Finished reading it Sunday.

Loved it.

Thanks!


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow. Thank you, Tangiegirl.

Means a lot.


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks very much to those who've taken a chance on this book. I truly appreciate it.

If you've read the book (or even if you haven't!) feel free to visit www.sumnergardens.com.

There, you will find the first five pages, personal photos that reveal the inspiration for some of the things found in the book, and links to YouTube videos for some of the music that plays a part in the story as well.

I'll be updating the site as time goes along, and will be sure to let you know! Feel free to leave a comment or suggestion as well, either there or here.

Thanks again!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Just downloaded the sample!


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Just downloaded the sample!


I'm grateful, Carol. Thanks!

Sincerely hope you enjoy it . . . and want to read more!


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

Posted a short piece of fiction to my blog this morning, an excerpt from one of my unpublished novels.

Check it out at http://bpmyers.blogspot.com and feel free to drop me a comment letting me know what you think.

Thanks again to those who have purchased Sumner Gardens (a much more upbeat piece than what you'll find today at my blog) and to those who will . . .

A number of folks have purchased it who I've yet to hear from.

Feel free to let me know what you think here, unless you absolutely adored it, in which case an Amazon review would be the appropriate place. 

And as always, thanks to everyone at Kindleboards for putting up with me.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

BP Myers said:


> Posted a short piece of fiction to my blog this morning, an excerpt from one of my unpublished novels.
> 
> Check it out at http://bpmyers.blogspot.com and feel free to drop me a comment letting me know what you think.


Well, since you asked, here's what I think...

I think I wish you'd get a kindle version of it up so that I could buy it. *Grin*


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

Hilarious, Tangiegirl. You rock.

Thanks for taking a peek at it (and we'll see how "Sumner Gardens" does before I go foisting any more of my stuff onto an unsuspecting world!) and for your kind comment above.

Truly means a lot.


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

Gratuitous Friday bump.

Thanks to all that have purchased this and left kind comments. Feel free to leave those same comments at Amazon!

Next gratuitous bump: When the paperback comes out! Should be within the next few days.

Thanks again.


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

While I'm here . . . gratuitous bump for this one on the occasion of its long delayed paperback release.

http://www.amazon.com/Sumner-Gardens-Brendan-P-Myers/dp/1442195487/ref=sr_oe_3_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1250251427&sr=1-3

Kindleboard user DFT had this to say about Sumner Gardens:



DFT said:


> I loved Sumner Gardens and felt a very strange connection to it kinda like Stand by Me. Keep em coming Brendan


Frankly, lots of folks have made the "Stand by Me" connection, but I've been too timid to actually make it myself.

But if you liked "Stand by Me" . . .


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

Haven't bumped this one in a while. It deserves some love.

The most personal and autobiographical of all my works.


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

Halloween is featured prominently in this story. It's the night that Conner's nightmares begin . . .


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

Here's one from the way back machine . . . my first novel.  Heartwarming coming of age, probably a little sappy. 

Still. You never forget your first . . .


----------

